# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Roller door vs panel glide door

## Dotecoa

Hi,
We've got an enclosed carport on the side of our house and I'm looking to have a roller door or panel glide door fitted.  
There is not a lot of headroom to the top of the opening and I was intending to get a panel glide door installed. 
Have had a couple of quotes and the first guy said that we could put in a roller-door (B&D) embedded up into the ceiling and that the resultant loss of headroom would be about the same as the panel lift - he said that roller doors were better than panel glide in terms of durability, noise etc. 
The second guy (Gliderol) said the panel glide was as good as the roller and that the cost of doing the ceiling work would also push the cost through the roof. 
Not sure which way to go - the quotes favoured the roller but it has raised the question in my mind as to which is the better system of the two - or are they much of a muchness? 
Any insights/advice/suggestions would be appreciated. 
Doug.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Roller doors do not restrict the height inside the area and all the weight is taken on the door frame area so no problems. 
Panel lift doors pull on the roof frame and I have some cause cracks in the ceiling due to stress and movement, they also seem to make more noise. 
In the event of a failure, the roller door is easier to lift manually then the panel lift. 
The only thing the panel lift has going for it is that you can have class panels and in general they do look nicer on the outsude, but take up moor space inside. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Handyjack

Is it going to be motorised? 
You may find that the roller door is more durable and easier to operate without a motor.
Some of the things I have seen with panel lift doors might influence you.
Family with double garage - a spring broke rendering the door unusable.
Another person damaged the door with their car so it is hard to move and can not be opened fully and are unable to use the motor.
A commercial property has a five year old building with four panel lift doors, all motor operated. One door is not used. Another door only opens about a quarter before sticking. The biggest door has had two damaged rollers, for a while the motor would part open the door in the middle of the night for some reason latter found to be a loose connection. The motor has now failed and will not move at all. The door is now manually opened and closed. The fourth door works 100%. 
I am sure others will have their own horror stories.

----------


## stevoh741

I had a head room issue in my garage so roller doors were out. I went for the panel lift and never looked back. Much classier than roller IMO and took out bugger all headroom

----------


## commodorenut

My garage had the same height restrictive issues, so I put panel-lifts in.  Couldn't be happier, and I've even insulated them with polystyrene foam, which keeps the garage noticeably cooler in the mornings when the sun is on the doors. 
I did have the noise issue, but after careful alignment of the chain drive, and some spacing with timber offcuts & rubber blocks, it's almost silent - and far quieter than the old manually operated roller doors at my last place.

----------


## Tannwin

> The second guy (Gliderol)

  Both my neighbor had Gliderol roller doors fitted and are far from happy with the result.   *EDITED POST*

----------


## wozzzzza

conclusion i can some to after reading this = do what ever you feel like and can afford.

----------


## stevoh741

> conclusion i can some to after reading this = do what ever you feel like and can afford.

  Remember though that sometimes cheaper ends up being more expensive....

----------

